# Long term type 1 diabetics with bad memory .



## Matchless (Feb 29, 2020)

I would like to know if any one else thinks they may suffer from bad memory more than average for there age group ?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 29, 2020)

Yes I do  Mines caused by progressive MS. I only start to worry when I can't remember my name


----------



## trophywench (Feb 29, 2020)

No, although I did when I took statins.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Feb 29, 2020)

Unfortunately vascular dementia is more common in long term.diabetics along with CVD and PAD. The best thing is to maintain tight control of diabetes, BP and cholesterol, and take a statin if advised. I suspect that Dianne Abbott is showing early signs.


----------



## Matchless (Feb 29, 2020)

I have had good control for most of my 32 years of diabetes always between 5.8 and 6.6 every blood test and no dementia in the family ,my diabetic consultant checks ever thing so i dont think i have the start of dementia as my memory has not been good for years.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 29, 2020)

Having lots of hypos can cause memory problems so I have been told.


----------



## Johnsgirl (Aug 4, 2021)

Memory, hallucinations, weird behaviour, playing the blame game ....  is this all down to having many hypos?


----------



## Inka (Aug 4, 2021)

Hallucinations can be connected with other serious problems @Johnsgirl so I’d be checking with a GP just to rule out other causes.


----------



## Drummer (Aug 4, 2021)

Since taking Atorvastatin for just over a month I have had to relearn a lot of things, but I can learn, and some things have come back after stopping the tablets - unfortunately some things have not.


----------



## Johnsgirl (Aug 4, 2021)

John is taking Simvastatin.  I don't know whether they all have the same effect.  He is as active as you are in a different way but is 78 and doesn't need to lose weight.  Being deaf doesn't make things any easier (apart from the blindness).  Communication is almost non-existent and he couldn't do Morris dancing as he has both big toes removed and is very wobbly.  Seems to be ok in the garden though, so long as he doesn't forget the time


----------



## Drummer (Aug 4, 2021)

Johnsgirl said:


> John is taking Simvastatin.  I don't know whether they all have the same effect.  He is as active as you are in a different way but is 78 and doesn't need to lose weight.  Being deaf doesn't make things any easier (apart from the blindness).  Communication is almost non-existent and he couldn't do Morris dancing as he has both big toes removed and is very wobbly.  Seems to be ok in the garden though, so long as he doesn't forget the time


Ah - yes. The toes are surprisingly important for balance. I have always loved gardens.

 The kiss of the sun for pardon,
The song of the birds for mirth,
One is nearer God's heart in a garden
Than anywhere else on earth.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 17, 2021)

I too have memory problems occasionally, and occasional speech difficulty if I’m tired. Like @Pumper_Sue it’s  due to my neurological disease (PLS) but it’s not yet a particular problem.

For sure, it isn’t caused by diabetes, I don’t have any diabetes complications. Not even a trace of retinopathy, and that depends more on length of diagnosis rather than just bad control.


----------

